# The crow (movies and show)



## soliloquy (Mar 22, 2011)

anyone liked any of the movies or the show?
the show was called 'the crow: stairway to heaven'


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 22, 2011)

first one was a classic, including the soundtrack

everything after was pretty much garbage imho


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 22, 2011)

^  There was one movie after it that I thought had some alright moments, but damn did Hollywood butcher them... Especially that weird-ass Mexican one 

The first movie, however, is fucking amazing. I actually watched it again yesterday  So great.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the first and second one. The third and fourth are abysmal.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 22, 2011)

i was a fan of the j.o.barr story "the crow" befor ethe movie. i LOVED the first movie! i was in 10th or 11th grade when it came out. needless to say i trerrorized the next 2 halloweens as eric draven and played a few shows in costume as well.

not a fan of the other movie or show ( actually the second movie DOES NOT follow the second book at all. actually the first movie barely follows the book.
in the book he is not invinsible , he just steals all of funboys morphine and shoots it all up before he goes on his killing spree.
there are alot of differences thats just one ill point out. if anyones interested i can list the other differences 

i also liked the second movies soundtrack, that filter track is just AWESOME!


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 22, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> first one was a classic, including the soundtrack
> 
> everything after was pretty much garbage imho



This 1+


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2011)

First movie is one of my favourite films of all time. Not seen the others though I hear only bad things.


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the first movie. The guitar solo on top of the building was one of my favourite moments. I learnt it years ago at school and it would make the girls go giddy


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah I don't really like any of them. Sure I watched it and "liked" the first one for a while but then when I really thought about it it's just kinda of crap to me. Not seeing much directorial vision, acting was mostly crap, the story was kind of your typical reshashed horror theme.. 

Then again, I haven't watched it in years and barely remember it now. Should probably watch it again!


----------



## leandroab (Mar 27, 2011)

Filter ftw...


----------



## op1e (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard the 3rd one with Kirsten Dunst was actually good, but never checked it out. Wasn't crazy about the 2nd one, at least not the way it ended. Crow shoulda kicked ass, instead of conjuring a flock of birds as he died to kill his enemy.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 27, 2011)

I have only seen the one film with Lee. I've considered looking at the other materials... but then remembered the following:

I really like the film "American Psycho." I decided to read the book... which fell far short of my expectations. I've since talked to people who had the same experience.

I really like the film "Blade Runner." I read the book... which was completely different, and pretty unfocused compared to the movie. 

The only movie series where I thought a sequel surpassed the original was when "Return of the Living Dead 3" came out. 

----

With that said, is there anyone who, other than for the sake of completeness, can recommend the other "Crow" materials as being as great or better than the Brandon Lee film?


----------



## leandroab (Mar 29, 2011)

Just saw the first one again. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Randy (Mar 29, 2011)

The comic books > *


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 29, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> first one was a classic, including the soundtrack
> 
> everything after was pretty much garbage imho


 
I'm a little bit more forgiving with City of Angels than most, but otherwise I completely agree. 

I'd still give anything "Crow" related a jaundiced viewing.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a pretty strong recommendation from Randy. Given the esteem I hold for him, I'll look into digging up the comics....


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally I think the original Crow movie would never have gotten made if it wasn't for the 1989 version of Batman and like a lot of comic book adaptations of that era (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, The Shadow, Darkman, etc) it owes a lot of it's style to that movie but unlike the other movies of that era it also manages to have it's own personality too. 

I've seen all the Crow films and some of them do have a few good ideas and performances within them but City Of Angels, Salvation and Wicked Prayer are all made and directed so poorly that they have watered down the legacy of the original movie which is great. 

As for the Crow comics and books they are much better than the movies which all seem to be a bit twee and over sentimental at times whereas the books portray the hard reality of grief in a way that most movies can't, plus the Crow characters and stories in the other books (Dead Time, Flesh and Blood, Wild Justice and Waking Nightmares) have featured a lot of variety whereas the movies have just retold the original story over and over again but in a different city.

On a side note I know a comic/merch dealer who has met the creator of the Crow James O'Barr a few times and he talks about him a lot and says that he's a nice guy but sometimes you can literally feel the grief surrounding him as he's led an incredibly hard life which is a story that could fill up a movie itself.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2011)

its easier to find the "graphic novel" of the crow than the series of comics


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

The first movie was pretty good. 

Never did get the fandom appeal though.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 3, 2011)

arent they doing a reboot too? It better be dark as fuck like the comics were.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 3, 2011)

They are supposed to be doing a reboot (which James o'Barr has nothing to do with) the details are here......Bradley Cooper Leaves The Crow - Movies News at IGN


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 3, 2011)

A movie that matched the atmosphere of the comics more would make me happy as fuck.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 5, 2011)

The original is one of my favorite movies of all time. As said everything after is garbage.


----------



## Spinedriver (Oct 9, 2011)

It's just that these days, the major movie studios are so scared of taking a risk on a movie that's either original or doesn't have any major stars in it that all they're willing to spend money are on movies that have a built in fan base already.

That's why theaters are being flooded with remakes of movies like Total Recall, Footloose, The Thing, etc.. Also, it's why they're all of a sudden making a ton of comic book movies because they've realized that people are going to see it good or bad just because comic fans have been waiting years to see big screen versions of their favorite comic characters. Green Lantern was a horrible movie, yet it made over $214 Mil (as of Sept. 4th) and has yet to make even more off dvd/blu-ray sales.

So yeah, some movies like the original "The Crow" or the 80's "The Thing" should just be left alone and spend money on something original for a change. I mean, the only reason Inception was made was because Nolan had so much success with the Batman movies not because it was a really cool idea for a movie.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2011)

The original comic series was fantastic, the original movie was pretty good... everything after that was pretty much crap 

The TV show was ok if taken on its own as well


----------



## celticelk (Oct 10, 2011)

I was almost on board when I still thought that Nick Cave was going to be involved with the writing. Not holding my breath anymore.


----------

